# Priced out new boat G3



## Nick Roehl

Well priced out a new boat. It's a G3 185 F.
150 yamaha 4 stroke
8.8 yamaha kicker
Minnkota terrova, autopilot and copilot, 80lb thrust, 60 in shaft
Lowrance LCX-38cHD with 8.4 display
5 year extended warranty

Trade in a 89 Lund rebel special,16'6 with 90 VRO 2 stroke Johnson, 55lb thrust minnkota PD with copilot. And a small hummingbird depth finder
they said they would give 5500 for that, but they want $37,400 for the G3 and all the accessories and the extended warranty, which you get the money back on if you don't use it.
Still shoppin around, but thinking hard about getting this package.
What do you guys think?


----------



## Traxion

Trade in price seems good. Have you surfed the net at all to compare? What is the value of the extended warranty if not used?


----------



## Nick Roehl

The extended warranty value is $1450.00.
I'm definitly looking around, but I don't see getting much of a better deal through another G3 dealer, I would have to look at a lund mercury combo, which I'm not that exited about.
If anyone knows of any deals hit me up, it would be appreciated.
Nick


----------



## duckslayer

http://www.stratosboats.com/gallery.cfm?mid=5200

Nice boats. Affordable too. 18'6 rated for a 200hp but I know alot of them have the 150hp on the back. Good riding boats, not a ranger or yar craft but 10-25k less also. One bad thing is not a ton of storage. A lot of the cabelas stores in SD, MN, WI sell them. Click on boat shops on the middle of their homepage.


----------



## jonesy12

Have you checked out any Stratos dealers or are you set on G3? The 385XF, 386XF or the 1760DV may interest you........just a thought.


----------



## Traxion

The Stratos line is nice. I'd bet you are going to be close in price by the time you get the Stratos upgraded to what you have on that G3. Kicker, larger and longer TM, warranties, sonar, they will all add up. Might not be 37,000, but I'd bet close to 35,000.

I assume you prefer aluminum over glass (from the Lund comparison). How about Alumacraft? Cabelas also carries them, a quick call could get you a ballpark.


----------



## Nick Roehl

My buddy has a stratos, and likes it. Got it for like $28,000, but they put quite a bit down on it. But still once I add on the accessories that I want with any other type of boat the price will be about the same or more. That's what I am findind out.


----------



## jonesy12

I bought a Stratos 2 years ago, bass boat, and I love it!


----------



## deacon

Get the best you can afford, you will be happier in the long run! A good boat will easily last you 15 years and still have good resell/trade value!


----------



## jonesy12

Excatly, well put!!


----------



## duckslayer

I know where you can get a 06 185F for 23K. You have to call to get all the details but I see it has a 150hp and a 8.8 on it. Im sure it has a trolling motor and some sort of electronics tacked on as most boats come straight from the dealer with them. PM me.


----------



## luveyes

I personally wouldnt go with the G3. I have no doubt they are fairly well built (as they are owned by Yamaha), but I have seen the Advantage 210 in action, it has a stellar setup, but WOW do they plow, look wet, and rough. Not much speed with a 250 (vs other boats of the same size) and that model is the flagship of the G3 lineup. In the price range you are looking you could get a well setup Ranger, Lund, Alumacraft or other boat. Look at walleyecentral.com classifieds. Many boats setup right, priced low, and in decent shape. Also for more G3 info go to above site and do a G3 search, alot of good info both positive and negative.


----------



## Traxion

Speaking of nice boats on the WC classifieds-

http://www.walleyecentral.com/classifie ... p?adv=5738

Granted you'd have to put a kicker on it but that is still a nice price. 520C's bow and console, 80 Terrova, looks like a nice setup for the price!


----------



## Nick Roehl

I'm definitely going to check some other brands with the same set-up, I get the feeling they're tryin to screw me. Thanks for all the info and keep it coming. :beer:


----------



## dblkluk

My advice would be to find an 07 or earlier holdover..No matter the brand.
The best way to save some serious $$.


----------



## Nick Roehl

That's what I'm thinking.


----------

